# Welche Rolle spielt "Tyrael" ?



## Cruzes (9. Juli 2008)

Servus,
ich weiß net ob es schon ein Thread darüber gibt aber habe nix gefunden.

Nun zu meiern Frage....

Was glaubt ihr? Wird Tyrael ne große Rolle in D3 spielen oder nur ein Nebendarsteller sein wie in D2 ... nja bis auf die Endsequenz.

MfG


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Er wird eine Hauptfigur, immerhin ist die ganze geschichte seine Schuld, was macht er auch den Weltenstein kaputt und bringt somit die Hölle und die Welt auf eine Ebene ^^

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher er hat entweder einen Masterplan wie er die ganze sache wieder ins rechte licht rücken kann und bei Gott und der restlichen Brigarde wieder aufgenommen wird, oder er hilft uns wieder mal passiv indem er uns sagt wo es langgeht, welche Bosse wegmüssen, und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Cronnos1 (9. Juli 2008)

oder, ein splitter des korumpierten Weltsteins hat Tyrael erwischt und er selbst ist einer der Bösewichte, wenn nicht der Obermacker^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Juli 2008)

Eher keine, weil
er wegen Dummheit aus seinem Amt abberufen wurde. Was ihn im Fall, daß die Geschichte auf der gleichen Welt weitergeht aus dem Verkehr Zieht.

Diablo 3 kann aber auch auf einer anderen Welt spielen, weil die Geschichte dieser ja ansich abgeschlossen ist und von anderen Versuchen erzählen Welten in das Dämonenreich zu integrieren.


----------



## Camillo70 (10. Juli 2008)

sicher wird er eine Große Rolle spielen...and the HEAVEN shall tremble

und die HIMMEL werden beben. Erzengel machts klick leuchtets ein?


----------



## wlfbck (10. Juli 2008)

und wer sich mit d2-geschichte ein wenig befasst hätte, würde wissen das tyrael den weltenstein zerstören musste. lesen ftw!


----------



## AltathirChris (10. Juli 2008)

und wenn man auf die hp geht sieht man gaaaaanz dick und fett den torso von ihm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habs als desktop hintergrund unt dat ownt allet wech^^


----------



## MadRedCap (10. Juli 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Eher keine, weil
> er wegen Dummheit aus seinem Amt abberufen wurde. Was ihn im Fall, daß die Geschichte auf der gleichen Welt weitergeht aus dem Verkehr Zieht.
> 
> Diablo 3 kann aber auch auf einer anderen Welt spielen, weil die Geschichte dieser ja ansich abgeschlossen ist und von anderen Versuchen erzählen Welten in das Dämonenreich zu integrieren.



Sicher? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass in dem Storyboards von Diablo II schon festgelegt war, dass die Welt Sanktuario heisst. Sprich, wie im Trailer schon angesprochen, wird es in der selben Welt spielen, zumal ebenfalls die Szene (nebenbei wunderschön neu animiert und gerendert) enthalten ist, in der Tyrael den Weltenstein zerstört. Und was heisst wegen Dummheit? Nachdem Baal den Weltenstein korrumpiert hat, blieb Tyrael nichts anderes übrig, als ihn zu zerstören. Also nix mit Dummheit, war seine einzige Möglichkeit. Und wenn es in einer anderen Welt spielt, warum kommt dann bitte schön Cain vor? 
Also von daher eine völlig abwegige Meinung.

so far...


----------



## DieSchachtel (10. Juli 2008)

Lol. Tyrael ftw!!!
Er ist der beste, der einzig ware, er ist der Auserwälte! Der Retter!!

/Ironie off

Er spielt schon ne gewisse Rolle, aber weiter da zu spekulieren bringt nix. Wartet auf weitere Infos oder sowas.


mfg


----------



## MadRedCap (10. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Er spielt schon ne gewisse Rolle, aber weiter da zu spekulieren bringt nix. Wartet auf weitere Infos oder sowas.


Oder stellt einfach keine Fragen mehr und wartet bis zum Release. Dann wissen alle bescheid.


so far..


----------



## Hupfdole (10. Juli 2008)

Ich verweise gern an indiablo.de, genauer an 

das hier

"Tyrael ist nun also zurück, soviel ist sicher. Aber auf wessen Seite? Immerhin gibt es einige Hinweise darauf, dass unser Vorzeigeengel nicht mehr so freundlich sein könnte wie früher ..." es folgen diverse Gründe, die ich hier aus Platzgründen nicht zitieren werde. Einfach mal reingucken.

Außerdem nochmal eine Zusammenfassung der Story von Diablo I + II bis zur Weltstein-Zerstörung. 


Hoffe das hilft hier einigen ihr Hintergrundwissen wieder auf Trab zu bringen, damit solche Aussagen wie 'Diablo III spielt garnicht mehr in Sanctuario' ausbleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (10. Juli 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Diablo 3 kann aber auch auf einer anderen Welt spielen, weil die Geschichte dieser ja ansich abgeschlossen ist und von anderen Versuchen erzählen Welten in das Dämonenreich zu integrieren.


Und Decard Cain und die anderen sind zufällig auf der Parallelwelt auch anwesend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maligor (10. Juli 2008)

er wird zum neuen ober bösewicht^^

ne ka, aber man wird bestimt gegen ihn kämpfen können


----------



## Panzer01 (10. Juli 2008)

Interessant da der Weltstein ja verdorben wurden ist und Tyrael ein Splitter ab bekommen haben soll, hat er vielleicht Diablo (vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht der Diablo den wir kennen wenn ja warum er und nicht Mephistos oder Baal?) gerufen. Aber warum ist der Astroid genau auf den Berg Arreat geknallt?  Vielleicht um die Toden mit den ganzen Splitter zu verseuchen? Vielleicht ist Diablo jetzt der Diener von Tyrael und versuchen jetzt mit den Splittern anderen Engel zu verderben(einige Engel schafft er durch ein Hinterhalt zu verseuchen andere nicht und da durch entsteht ne art Krieg zwischen den Engels) um ne mächtige Arme auf zustellen (aber für was? vielleicht für das große Finale ?). Fragen über Fragen^^ Aber eins steht fest das Sanktuarium wird bestimmt ne wichtige Rolle Spielen.


----------



## Yoranox (10. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal das wir Tyrael bekämpfen müssen.Er war mir schon immer ein Stück weit Suspect.Vielleicht hat er ja schon seid ewigkeiten (pre D1) einen Plan verfolgt auf eigene Faust die Welt zu zerstören und dieser Versuch Gipfelte in der geplanten Zerstörung des Weltensteins.

Oder aber er wurde beim  ersuch ihn zu zerstören Korrumpiert! Wir werden es erleben.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. Juli 2008)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Und Decard Cain und die anderen sind zufällig auf der Parallelwelt auch anwesend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh hallo Iris :wink
Das Video kenn ich nicht.
Was die Zerstörung des Weltensteins im Universum bewirkt wissen wir nicht. Aber auch nicht ob das Video erstmal nur den Zweck hat den Wiedererkennungswert zu erhalten. Zur Welt gibt es eindeutige Aussagen einer tiefgreifenden Änderung. 
Was wollen Bosskreaturen dort, wenn schon nachgeweisen ist, daß jeder dahergelaufene Held ihnen eins auf die Mütze gibt; was durch den Sieg über diverse Dämonen, darunter deren offensichtlichen Anführer wie Diablo, Mephisto usw. bewiesen wurde.


----------



## Cruzes (10. Juli 2008)

Mmmmh...stimmt Tyrael könnte wirklich die seite gewechselt haben... vielleicht wurde er vom bösen verführt ^^


----------



## Yoranox (11. Juli 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Oh hallo Iris :wink
> Das Video kenn ich nicht.
> Was die Zerstörung des Weltensteins im Universum bewirkt wissen wir nicht. Aber auch nicht ob das Video erstmal nur den Zweck hat den Wiedererkennungswert zu erhalten. Zur Welt gibt es eindeutige Aussagen einer tiefgreifenden Änderung.
> Was wollen Bosskreaturen dort, wenn schon nachgeweisen ist, daß jeder dahergelaufene Held ihnen eins auf die Mütze gibt; was durch den Sieg über diverse Dämonen, darunter deren offensichtlichen Anführer wie Diablo, Mephisto usw. bewiesen wurde.




Naja vll sind die Dämonen ja auch  durch die zerstörung stärker geworden.Oder es sind ganz neue aufgetaucht oder eins von den beiden neuen übeln hat sei verstärkt,oder tyrael verstärkt sie oder oder ode....


----------

